# Supplements that may trigger IBS-D?



## 2FishCreative (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I am new to the group, but not new to IBS-D. I've "suffered" for most of my life. When younger the trigger seemed to be related to stress and anxiety. Later triggers could be specific foods (even ones that previously did not bother me). I've tried many approaches and just when I think I've found the right formula I will have to deal with a particularly bad bout.

In order to deal with insomnia issues I researched natural supplements and started taking Calcium/magnesium not realizing that magnesium is a no-no for IBS-D sufferers! So now i'm just taking a Calcium citrate with D. Not sure yet if it's helping or hurting. I am also wondering about some other supplements- collagen with chondroitin & hyaluronic acid, choline & inositol. I was taking a probiotic, but after research on here switched to Primodophilus Reuteri and will be adding sacharomyces boulardii & MOS. My other question/concern is tumeric - helpful or not?

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I also was considering the S Boulardi with MOS as well. However, I know that in the past that prebiotics- which I think MOS is- usually make me feel worse. Think prebiotics are a lot like high Fodmaps. I have been taking natural antibiotics like Berberine, Allimed, others in an attempt to maybe clean things up before trying any more probiotics to see if it makes them and prebiotics more tolerable.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am taking boulardii without MOS. Orthomolecular products brand. I don't know how good it is as I had no opportunity to compare it with others.


----------

